# The goats



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Left to Right.
Frostie, Mike, Nica, Precious, with Tucker behind them.









Left to Right.
Carmella & Snickers.









Cocoa- He is Carmella and Snickers sire.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all so pretty!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree they are pretty.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are really pretty! And really adorable .


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats!!!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like the first pic,all the Pygmy's are pretty,and your Nubian is cute to.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------

